# Post wet sand problem



## jahk86 (Nov 24, 2016)

I found a stone chip yesterday so touched it up and then came back today to give it a light wet sand and buff to level.

I used 7000 grit wrapped around some folded up kitchen roll, soaked in meguiars detail spray and kept it very wet as I lightly sanded, in diagonal motions, around 5 seconds each way, a couple of times with plenty of spray in between. It should be noted I've done this before with decent results.

As expected I was left with a whitish misty patch, so I used some Meguiars UC by hand to buff back to its shine. This is where I noticed a distinct line.

I then got the DAS out and buffed this with a finishing polish, still the line remained.

I'm now left with this line I cant get rid of and I'm very confused. As I say I used 7000 grit to make sure something like this wouldn't happen and I only applied gently for 15 seconds max with plenty of lubrication.

Can anyone tell me what's happened here and whether I'm stuffed or not now.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have any better images, its kind of hard to tell whats what on that so as to give proper advice


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd be more concerned about the overall finish of that bumper.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't see what you've done?
Is the line on the styling line under the headlight? Looks like it's primer showing? Possibly hit the edge of a repair looking at the paint finish at the top of the bumper tbh
Or it could be where you've been finger blasting it? Should be using a block...

Not sure how you can flat the repair with 7000 grit in kitchen roll?
It'll never be flat?


----------



## jahk86 (Nov 24, 2016)

This is a better picture, after using the flash I can see that the overall patch that is dull, is much wider than the wet sand area, which makes me think it has nothing to do with this?

And yes I know the overall finish of the bumper is crap, it was full of stone chips when I got it. Think it needs a re-spray.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

holy moly, that looks like you have struck through in a BIG way


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd guess it's had a local respray on that side, you've started chasing the blend where the lacquer stops. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jahk86 (Nov 24, 2016)

I used the Das in that area for probably around 30 seconds with a finishing polish and pad, I don't understand how this could strike though the clear coat.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

It's had a poor repair 
You can see all the imperfections in the close up images :thumb:
It's just gonna keep pulling that repair further and further back...
Dunno how bad the chip was you was chasing but judging by that last pic the bumper is covered in them, maybe it wasn't such a good idea... next time just put less paint in and live with it without flatting if possible


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Or, as you mentioned in your first post, get the whole thing resprayed. Debateable if it's worthwhile on a "normal" car, it's only going to pick up more of them.


----------

